# What colour for a Super Jolly?



## risky (May 11, 2015)

OK, so it's nearly sanded back completely (if I could just figure out how to get the knob off!). I'm torn on what colour to go with. My original thought was a dark, gunmetal, silver/grey colour.

However I've since seen the following two and am tempted to go with something slightly more unusual...

BMW Sepang Bronze Metallic:










BMW Amythest Grey:










Sorry for the ridiculous sized images.

SWMBO has actually greenlighted any colour of my choosing. However I'm not looking to go for something bright. Thoughts?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What knob can't you get off?

I'd go for a middle matt grey, but i'm biased.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Second one would be my choice....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

What if you get upgradeitis?

I'd choose something widely popular; black/white/chrome polish or anthracite - choose something too edgy and it may not shift (if you get upgradeitis!)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Black is classic. Chrome is good. Out of those two the second one. Daren had a really good metallic grey on an SJ


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

black.

like my soul


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonc said:


> What if you get upgradeitis?


Worry about what ifs when they happen

I didn't think there was much chance of shifting the K30 given the colour scheme but it went alright


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> What knob can't you get off?
> 
> I'd go for a middle matt grey, but i'm biased.


The one that switches it on and off. I'm sure it should just pull off but I don't want to force it. On an auto there is a screw that holds it on, but not on the timer apparently.

My original thought was something like this









Not too far from the original colour. Fairly safe. As it won't be powder coated I'm worried a matte finish would mark easily/show up any marks.

As for upgrading/selling on, not really a concern. I think the purse strings are well and truly tied for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I am not joking! The schizophrenic little git does something for me. DO IT!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Worry about what ifs when they happen
> 
> I didn't think there was much chance of shifting the K30 given the colour scheme but it went alright


Yeah but orange and black is very, very different from the grizzly looking brown on that BMW - have you seen it?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Get a flathead screwdriver that will slide down the side (or kitchen knife) and wiggle it off from the base. You may want to slide a bit of tissue behind the tool to stop it damaging the paint... but if your painting it then maybe no need.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That would be well smart. Haven't taken a timer apart so not sure what the switch is like on that, sorry - only auto


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

risky said:


>


Nice.

Does it have to be a BMW colour?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

No haha I have no particular affection for the brand, just happened to have some interesting colours that popped up when googling.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

My old BMW's were Zinnobar Red, Alpine White and the last was Boston Green Metallic.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

What about bling gloss white?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

All day long

http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/images/news/gallery/lime-green-bmw-1m-coupe-from-schwabenfolia-photo-gallery_10.jpg


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the knob just pulls off, just gently lever it with a flat head


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> All day long
> 
> http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/images/news/gallery/lime-green-bmw-1m-coupe-from-schwabenfolia-photo-gallery_10.jpg


Spuney styles


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

That green colour is wild, but not sure how I'd feel about looking at it each day.

@jeebsy were you thinking something like this?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah that's right on point


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought spuney style was this


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

metallic grey?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

The finishes on both of them are really good!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I thought spuney style was this
> 
> View attachment 15477


Gary's link is similar, Spuney's is a bit brighter though


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> All day long
> 
> http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/images/news/gallery/lime-green-bmw-1m-coupe-from-schwabenfolia-photo-gallery_10.jpg


Now that is a beast!!

Might run that colour past the wife for our drifting car


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Spuney's is tic tac green. The Beemer is more lemon n lime satin flip


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

risky said:


> That green colour is wild, but not sure how I'd feel about looking at it each day.
> 
> @jeebsy were you thinking something like this?


That's not a beemer!?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> metallic grey?
> 
> View attachment 15478


This is it. Just need to find a spray paint that's basically that colour.

Sorry guys, boring grey it is.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

*orange*


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> metallic grey?
> 
> View attachment 15478


That's very very nice!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

would that be Jeebsy orange ?


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

risky said:


> This is it. Just need to find a spray paint that's basically that colour.
> 
> Sorry guys, boring grey it is.


It's a tough decision mate........ I went for a wild n wacky colour scheme............ And it cost a fortune just for the paint!

But I'm happy with it...........

If you're spraying it yourself, Halford can make a rattly can to your specifications if you have a paint code........


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Audi Avus silver pearl effect is what you want. Standard colour, easy to get, lovely up close.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Wow that's a blast from the past!


----------

